# Hello everyone! :)



## nmezza (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi there!

I'm a London-based makeup lover but am originally from Brazil (I'm very pale though!). I've been using Specktra as a resource for a while and have decided to join the forum. That's it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheers,
Nicole


----------



## SuSana (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Nicole!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 4, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome Nicole!  We're glad to have you join us.  And thank you for supporting the site through a premium membership. It's very appreciated!


----------



## n_c (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum sweetie! i am always happy when more people that live in the uk join! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have fun posting!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicole!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Nicole and welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## nmezza (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Welcome Nicole!  We're glad to have you join us.  And thank you for supporting the site through a premium membership. It's very appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If I am able to, I always try to support the good work that people like the Specktra owners and moderators do in providing this amazing resource! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the welcome wishes.


----------



## britmacgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello hun, enjoy x x


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best choice of your lifeeeeeeeeeeeee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA i loveeeeee specktra! hope you will too!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




's


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Nicole!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

love seeing posters from all over the world! united in MAC, right? LOL. welcome


----------

